# Ayuda con QSC 1500a



## alex2010 (Abr 14, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo un problema con un amplificador qsc 1500a, un lado no se oye, al frente los leds cambian de rojo a verde cuando se encienden, pero el led verde no registra ni hace ningun cambio al recibir la señal, se me hace extraño, alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser??.


saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 14, 2007)

Lo más fácil que puedes hacer sin calentarte  la cabeza es abrirla y observar si no hay nada quemado y revisar las soldaduras.

Saludos


----------



## josesoto (Mar 19, 2008)

El esquema de de qsc mx1500a  si  de algo te sirve,  pero revisa viene los transistores y los mosfet que dan mucho problema  también los drivers son unas tarjetas   que están  juntas  son de aproximadamente de 4 a 5 centimetros
y me comentas como te fue, todo tiene solución  atte. josesoto


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jul 8, 2008)

revisa los operacionales de la entrada


----------



## Crysthian (May 7, 2022)

Tengo una duda en referencia al MX1500a tengo dos potencias de esta referencia, me gustaria saber si es normal que las resistencias de ceramica que ves en la foto resaltadas en color verde generen temperatura. Esta temperatira no es facil soportarla en los dedos, disculpen esa explicacion tan cabernicola no he podido tomar la temperatura con un instrumento.


----------

